
The entire Apollo 11 computer code is available on GitHub, and it's incredible - heshiebee
https://twitter.com/mrpiercey/status/1151148769389568000
======
chupa-chups
(one of the) Previous discussion(s):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12048945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12048945)

